# Orange Chocolate Port



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 24, 2009)

O.K. , so found all this OJ concentrate just lying around in the freezer , so...


1 lb Extra Light DME
6 cans OJ conc
Sugar approx 6 lbs
1 cup Cocoa
1 16oz White Grape Conc
3 tsp Pectic 
1/2 tsp Tannin
starting SG 1.110
Mixed up for three gal batch, will pitch yeast tomarrow, going with Premier Cuvee , since that and Montrachet was all I had on hand, and the Cuvee should have higher tolerance.Starter made today.Chapitalize with another white grape conc once it gets to rolling good, shooting for at least 17-18%. See how it goes before deciding on fortifying or not.
Looks like a Milk Shake!









Would throw in some white raisins, but im out, maybe a banana, still time to add to it I suppose. Dessert should be ready to " Sample"around Thanksgiving maybe!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 24, 2009)

You the man JW




I believe you are going to have a good one. You did use k-meta too didnt you?
And I bet you even used some good yeast nutrient and energizer and just forgot to put it down


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2009)

That sounds good there!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 24, 2009)

You are going to make me go out and buy some more carboys, bungs, and airlocks. That looks/sounds delish!!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 25, 2009)

No on the K-Meta Waldo, with these ingredients I think (hope) itsnot necessary. Held off on adding the nutrients and energizer until yeast pitched this A.M., though I did use it in the starter,so if there was any wild yeast in there at least I wasn't feeding it!



Thinking Light/Medium French oak when its time, a little subtle oak flavor may work on this one.


----------



## Wayne1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this recipe JW as this one looks very interesting to me... 


I have some questions about the chapitalization - when you say you will use the concentrate to chapitalize - do you mean that instead of straight "sugar feeding' you will add sugar in the form of additional white grape concentrate?I would assume you might have to do this addition more than once to get up to the desired alcohol level?


Thanks and good luck!
Wayne


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 25, 2009)

Wayne, I think more along in addition to the sugar. It will take roughly 2 1/2 lbs more sugar (1.037kg by the wine calculator)to get the ABV up to desired levels if all goes well. May be best to do this in a couple of additions, will see when we get there. Ferment is taking off, no off smells (yet) that I havebeen told ofwhen using cocoa.


----------



## IQwine (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow... looks good JW
you will certainly make new friends with this one.
need any help bottling......


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 26, 2009)

Slipped In this morning after a night of work, and it hit me....that sweet sweet smell! So I took a little peek...




Held my ear a little closer and there it was, the sizzle of the Cuvee doing its thing. Kind of like the sound of bacon and eggs frying. Always have liked the sound this yeast tends to make. So I put on Dylan's "Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again", contemplated life awhile, and realized NW is right..Life IS Good! Come over around Sept IQ, we'll see how much makes it to the bottle!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 28, 2009)

Did the chapitalize today, due to the rolling ferment it is difficult at best to get a very accurate sg, so trusting the initial readings and going by calculated sugar amount. Did kick it into high when all that new sugar hit, the house now smells incredible!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2009)

I can smell that from here and it smells good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats the 5000 bottles in you cellar you smell Wade!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 31, 2009)

Racked to glass, added a little nutrient, still slowly fermenting. Wow, looks like chocolate, and very thick!




I did get almost another gal, mostly the thick DME and lees, but enough as it settles I can use to top this up with. Taste is very hot, cocoa coming through a bit bitter, cant detect OJ, may back sweeten in a couple months with OJ/Sugar mixture. Will hold off until it mellows some and flavors come forward a bit.The high ABV tells me it will need age, but shows promise. I better get some oak ordered since I see I am out!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 6, 2009)

SG down to .998 , so racked, stabalized and added couple oz of French Med Toast Oak. Smells pretty incredible, taste is improving each sample time. Will monitor oak addition over next few weeks and then maybe add clarifier's if needed. 




First time trying the DME , must say it really does seem to add a lot of body. Lots of room in the top up bottle, so i'll get it into a 1.5 bottle for later use.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 14, 2009)

Status?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 14, 2009)

The OCP is starting to clear a bit, kind of a glow to it now. Small samples shows the Orange flavor really starting to come forward. Slight hint of the chocolate, nothing overwhelming. Bit more time needed on the oak to my taste. All in all, if I back sweeten this properly I believe it has the potential to be truly good. Ill let it sit sometime before doing that, and also decide if I should fortify or not. After this taste, I think maybe not, leave these flavors to develop on there own.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you going to add chocolte extract if need be.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 15, 2009)

Look like I may be making another wine.


----------



## K&GB (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks great! What's DME?


----------



## vcasey (Apr 15, 2009)

Dried Malt Extract


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 15, 2009)

Wade, I plan on holding off on extract to give the chocolate a chance to come forward. At this point it could use some, hopefully it wont be needed over time. Ken, DME is Dry Malt Extract, usually used for brewing , the extra light doesn't impart any of its own flavor into wine use. Would be great to see you do one Smoke, and whatever tweaks you come up with.


----------



## admiral (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the purpose of DME?


----------



## Wayne1 (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe the DME is to give extra body - I'm going to have to give it a try


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 16, 2009)

The DME is for added body to the wine. A tip I picked up from Jobe. Works very well on Port styles, results in a very heavy, thick , fullbodied wine! It does bring some fermentable sugars to the show also.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 16, 2009)

So I was thinking..(hard to believe I know) I'm going to back sweeten this Port style, and It needs more chocolate flavor. Not a big fan of the extracts, my experience they always seem to bring an artificial flavor with their use. So , I made a trial batch of invert sugar, adding three cups sugar to the cup of water, tsp of lemon juice, AND, 1/4 cup of cocoa. I'll let this sit a few days to see what kind of solids drop out, then do a bench trial with the 1.5 top up bottle. Maybe, just maybe this will address two issues at once. 





It came out very chocolaty, taste really good. Used an extra cup sugar than usual hoping it will take less to get to desired point as it isvery dark and thick. Worth a try on the top up .


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 22, 2009)

Racked off the oak today, starting to clear pretty good. Now wait awhile for the choc flavor to come forward then sweeten up a bit!


----------



## K&GB (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, JW. Looks good. Not at all what I imagined an OCP would look like. Guess I thought it would look more.... well, chocolatey.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 24, 2009)

So...You Want Chocolatey??... Well..

Went out today with the Mrs to a little thing called Pioneer Power. Imagine a yard sell with about 4000 people there, you get the idea. Found a lady selling Watkins products, we've tried them long ago, good stuff, a bit spendy , but good. Well , she had those 2Oz bottles of Chocolate Extract. I couldn't resist. Got one, got home and gave it a whiff....WOW, what chocoaltey smell and flavor. So into the three gal of Port it went, and , well, BAM ! Not only does it smell really good now, I mean REALLY good, it taste pretty dynamite to! And the color change I think it might be what one would expect when you say Orange CHOCOLATE Port !


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2009)

Now that looks delish. I know what you mean about some of those extracts, I bought a fw at Chef's emporium and they are pricey but really taste a world above all others!


----------



## gaudet (Jul 30, 2009)

Wanted to bump this as I am getting ready to start one similar to what JW has done. 

I also wanted to see how his was progressing. Let us know where yat?


----------



## pelican (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh My Gosh that looks good! I am going to have to get some Watkins extracts then! I'm thinking -- chokecherry chocolate port is in my future somewhere!!!


----------



## gaudet (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.watkinsonline.com/karengoodale/

Since I don't know of any local supplies......


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't plan on trying this one until the end of the year, being high octane I really don't think its time...but....just for you...I have one chilling in the fridge, and Ill giver her a try this weekend.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry I didn't mean to twist your arm so hard JW


----------



## gaudet (Sep 10, 2009)

SO JW is it still chilling? Or was it so good you've been drinking it all?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, I do have one in the fridge...and I completely forgot about it. Maybe this weekend sometime, Ill have to move it to the front where its seen!


----------



## gaudet (Sep 10, 2009)

and another month later



......


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 11, 2009)

C'mon! I am dying to know how this one tastes.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 17, 2009)

BUMP....

JW whats the verdict?? I got some watkins chocolate extract in today. Waiting to hear from your tasting still.....


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 30, 2009)

Well?


And BTW - one of the specials this month on the site listed above is chocolate extract (listed as a gourmet extract)


----------

